# Whats your screen charge?



## dle (Dec 3, 2014)

I've been printing for a while with what I thought was a reasonable screen charge. It's been brought to my attention that others in the area are charging a lot less although I have no idea what policy difference they have versus mine. 

If possible, would anyone be willing to share some info for me so I can gauge a better price and policy?

Whats your screen charge?
Would a higher mesh or another design on the other side increase the fee?
Do you reclaim after printing? 
-If so, do you charge a screen fee if they choose to reprint?
-If not, how long do you hold onto the screens?
Do you allow the customer to buy the screens off of you?
Do you charge less for regulars/large orders?

Thanks!


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

$20 per screen and the same for a reprint. I don't call it a screen charge, because the customer can say "You already have the screen from last year." I call it a setup charge and it's the material cost and the time for setting up a job to print.

If it's a good customer and the screen happens to be still set up in my press and they ask for more shirts, I most likely will not charge a set up.

If they want to buy their screen (only happened one time...) I'd charge $50 for the screen and a $10 setup for each run.

(Once again, if it's a good customer that places orders for decent quantities regularly, I might just pay for the screen myself and not charge them a setup for each order.)


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

dle said:


> Whats your screen charge?
> Would a higher mesh or another design on the other side increase the fee?
> Do you reclaim after printing?
> -If so, do you charge a screen fee if they choose to reprint?
> ...


My internal screen charge is $20. I don't advertise setup charges/screen charges. I take a potential order, give pricing per shirt as a all inclusive pricing. It makes it easier for the customer, stop all the questions. I don't negoiate on price, my price is my price, if the customer wants something cheaper because they were quoted a cheaper price somewhere else then that's wher they can get the cheaper price. Getting into pricing wars is a good way to the bottom fast.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

sben763 said:


> I take a potential order, give pricing per shirt as a all inclusive pricing. It makes it easier for the customer, stop all the questions.


I do this too, and the customers like it when they ask if screen charges will be added and you can tell them no, everything is included in the quoted price.

The only time I find it necessary to discuss setup charges is when a customer reorders the same quantity and wants to know why the price is the same for a reprint as it was for the original run. Because I need to set up the press each time I run a job and that takes time. 

If you call it a screen charge, many customers will ask why you didn't keep the screen you used two years ago when you did it the first time. (Like I have 2000 burned screens in my shop from all the jobs I've printed, all ready for potential reorders....)


----------



## lvprinting (Sep 23, 2014)

Ripcord said:


> I do this too, and the customers like it when they ask if screen charges will be added and you can tell them no, everything is included in the quoted price.
> 
> The only time I find it necessary to discuss setup charges is when a customer reorders the same quantity and wants to know why the price is the same for a reprint as it was for the original run. Because I need to set up the press each time I run a job and that takes time.
> 
> If you call it a screen charge, many customers will ask why you didn't keep the screen you used two years ago when you did it the first time. (Like I have 2000 burned screens in my shop from all the jobs I've printed, all ready for potential reorders....)


I do the same thing when providing pricing. I include the charge with the price so it's just one price and absolutely no extra fees. 

I will start charging a small fee, per screen, for reprints because I don't do that right now. Likely $5 just to offset the time to set up the screen.


----------



## Decal_Designs (Jul 4, 2005)

My screen charges vary between $10 per screen and $20 per screen. It depends on who the customer is. When I am doing work for a contract customer like somebody with a clothing line or another designer that just has me doing their screen printing, then it's $10 per screen. I have wholesale customers that order shirts often, but they are not themselves a clothing line nor are they a designer. They get screens for $15 per screen. Then there are the regular retail people that need a dozen or two of shirts for their company and nothing else for a year or two. They are $20 per screen. I charge the screen charges every time I do the job.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

I charge screen fees everytime I just don't mess with them with the customers. When I did it always seemed I was answering many questions. Since I just add everything to get her and give a all inclusive price. If they add more shirts I make a better profit margin. I also advise on the quote that lower quanties will be a higher per shirt price.


----------



## bpfohler (Jun 7, 2009)

We find it easier to figure the screen charge into the price of the shirt and give the customer one price. If they re-order we give a small discount


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

I add everything in the price . I had a client that i charged a screen charge and when he came back he was like so its $40 cheaper right. He even tried to add each shirt piece price. He was like so it was $7.00 a shirt two colors so now it should be what $5.00 each. I just laugh


----------



## jimcr (Feb 3, 2009)

Why make it harder for your customer , one price done. if you put down setup charges , screen charges , garbage fees , delivery guys fees , you get the picture . One price no haggling . I go with Sean on this , I figure it out as 20-25per screen but only show the customer the final charge. You can have 8 different ways to figure the same price , screen charges are only one. You don't want it to look like a Phone bill .


----------



## DigitalInkArts (Jul 20, 2011)

I have a $25 set up fee. I have $25 per hour design fee, if i need to design. Each screen is $5. It never changes. If they buy their screens then the $5 per screen fee doesnt apply.

Sent from my SCH-R970 using T-Shirt Forums


----------

